

What can I say? Sometimes our newsbots make mistakes. - raganwald
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2008/06/what-can-i-say-sometimes-our-newsbots.html

======
raganwald
FSJ satire, but some insightful commentary on what effect plummeting CPM will
have on the news business.

